# First Find



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

I found 2 false morels today. One was about tennis ball size and the other a little smaller than a golf ball. This was in Johnson County MO. I can't wait till morels really start poppin!


----------



## philmyer85 (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome find! Sounds like everyones having good luck in oklahoma! Hopefully they send that luck to Missou &amp; Kansas


----------



## kcnate (Oct 17, 2012)

The False morel or RED beefsteak aka Gyromitra,mushrooms may look like their delicious counterparts, but some can be very poisonous. One can eat them for years in the same spot and the same location,and then one day bang your sick or dead.. They can produce a toxin that contains the chemical monomethyl hydrazine (MMH). MMH that causes vomiting, dizziness, diarrhea, and sometimes death. I have found them and gave them away, but never ate one...


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't eat them either, I just figure finding some is a good sign.


----------



## mustard (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm headed down to KC tomorrow, and have the weekend off.

In your opinion, is it worth it to drive south to around Cedar County? Are they out down there yet?


----------



## kcnate (Oct 17, 2012)

Soil temp changes at each 90 to 100 miles you go South


----------



## terrysapp (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow. That is weird. I have never heard of anyone who has eaten false morels their whole life and then all of a sudden eat them and boom, they are sick or dead. In fact, I have searched the internet over and I can't even find anywhere where someone has died from eating them. If anybody has any hard facts about someone dying from them, could they please post it? I have eaten them my whole life. My whole family, my father's family and his father's family have always eaten them. No problems.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyromitra_esculenta


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyromitra


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2002.html


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

This month's fungus is Gyromitra esculenta, one of the false morels. ... (Gyromitra esculenta), 2 to 4 per cent of all mushroom fatalities are associated with them. ... Eating mushrooms from a different "patch" of false morels could give a very ...


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

If it aint Black, Yellow, or Gray I don't eat them. I sure some ppl have different tolerances for shrooms. I have in fact over consumed morels and BudLite. Not fun


----------



## terrysapp (Mar 13, 2013)

I understand that websites copy and paste each other's information and that information states that you can die from eating these. All I am saying is that I can't find anywhere where someone has actually died from eating them. You could die from eating peanuts if you are allergic to them. I'm not, so I eat them as well.


----------



## kcnate (Oct 17, 2012)

Well I suspect I will lean on the side of dont play with fire........but anyone else can do what ever they feel comfortable with..... getting hit with a bus may not kill everyone but dont expect I will be testing that theory out either...


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

from a medical dictionary


http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/False+morels


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

The fact that they are poisonous , seems to be the consensus of the best mycologist in the country and the medical community. That is all I need to know. I want my kidneys and liver to last for some time.


----------



## terrysapp (Mar 13, 2013)

The medical dictionary link you posted said they are poisonous to humans when fresh. It doesn't say anything about when they are cooked.


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

To me it's just a matter of personal preference. I know a couple of people who have eaten them all their lives. If I had grown up in a family that ate them, I'm sure I would too. However, being a relative newcomer to mushroom hunting, I don't feel that I know enough about false/red morels to want to eat them, but maybe I'm missing out. I guess for now I'll just stick with what I know is safe. Happy hunting everybody, this weekend is looking good!


----------



## morelpicker (Apr 5, 2013)

Found 4 today in perryville,mo....Still little but by this weekend i think there will be more out.Good luck hunting


----------

